# للشوباب ..... كيف تجعل عطرك يدوم طوال السهرة



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

كيف تجعل عطرك يدوم طوال السهرة









 إذا  كنت تستعد لحضور حفلة للسهرة مع أصدقائك أو  أقاربك وتريد أن تتمتع بأفضل  مظهر ممكن لك، تعرف على الخطوات البسيطة  التالية لمعرفة الطريقة الأمثل  لوضع العطر ويدوم لفترة أطول.


 1. قم بفرك المناطق التي ترغب في تعطيرها من جلدك بالفازلين قبل وضع العطر، فهذه الخطوة ستساعدك في أن يدوم العطر لأطول فترة ممكنة.

 2. قم برش القليل من العطر على معصمك. ومن الممكن أن تقوم برشه على يديك أولا، ولكن عليك غسلها بعد ذلك.

 3. قم برش المزيد على المناطق المتعرضة للضغط كالجزء الداخلي من المعصمين، والجزء الداخلي من المرفقين، وخلف الركبتين وخلف الأذنين.

 4. إذا كان العطر غير مزود برشاش (Spray) ضع لمسات منه خلف أذنيك.

 5. ضع المزيد من العطر حول شعرك، برفق على سطح الرأس ولكن لا تكثر منه. كما يمكنك إضافة المزيد خلف الرقبة أو على الرقبة نفسها.

 6. قم برش أو وضع قطرات من العطر حول الرقبة، ولكن لا تكثر منه.

 7. ضع القليل على صدرك، مع الحرص على ألا تكثر من العطر.

 8. قم بفرك كمية قليلة من العطر على منطقة باطن الركبتيك أو الجزء الداخلي منها.

 9. قم بوضع القليل من العطر على الجزء الداخلي من المرفقين. رشة واحدة على كل مرفق تكفي.

 10. احرص على ألا تبالغ في كمية العطر الذي تضعه على كل منطقة لأن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية.

 11. لا تهمل وضع العطر على رقبتك ومعصميك. ولكي تتجنب المبالغة في استخدام العطر، قم بالرش عدة مرات في الهواء، وامش خلال الرذاذ.

 12. إذا كنت تستخدم عطرًا لا تعرف مدى تطايره أو انتشار رائحته، ضعه أولا   على قطعة من القطن، ثم استخدم القطعة في مسح المناطق التي ترغب في تعطيرها   من جسدك.​


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2012)

لشوباب بس ولا البنات برضو


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههه للبنات كمان
نورنتى هارتى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههه
الحاجات دي البنات اللي تعمل بيها  وتديها وقتها
انما الشباب هيعمل كل ده ههههههه
اخرو يستحم بالعطر اللي من غير رشاش 
ميرسي للموضوع
وخليه للبونات مع شوية تعديلات


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يناير 2012)

ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام اعمل كل دة  ?

بصي هقولك بستخدم البيرفيم ازاي
بشتري الازازة
افتح الدولاب
ارشها كلها ع الهدوم 

وكدة تبأة الريحة ف الهدوم من غير مارش حتى كل يوم الصبح
انما هعمل كل اللي بتقولية دة ؟
دة انا اخرج معفن اسهل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام اعمل كل دة  ?
> 
> بصي هقولك بستخدم البيرفيم ازاي
> بشتري الازازة
> ...


ههههههههههه
مش قولتلك يا رانيا
هههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*



			1. قم بفرك المناطق التي ترغب في تعطيرها من جلدك بالفازلين قبل وضع العطر، فهذه الخطوة ستساعدك في أن يدوم العطر لأطول فترة ممكنة.

2. قم برش القليل من العطر على معصمك. ومن الممكن أن تقوم برشه على يديك أولا، ولكن عليك غسلها بعد ذلك.

3. قم برش المزيد على المناطق المتعرضة للضغط كالجزء الداخلي من المعصمين، والجزء الداخلي من المرفقين، وخلف الركبتين وخلف الأذنين.

4. إذا كان العطر غير مزود برشاش (Spray) ضع لمسات منه خلف أذنيك.

5. ضع المزيد من العطر حول شعرك، برفق على سطح الرأس ولكن لا تكثر منه. كما يمكنك إضافة المزيد خلف الرقبة أو على الرقبة نفسها.

6. قم برش أو وضع قطرات من العطر حول الرقبة، ولكن لا تكثر منه.

7. ضع القليل على صدرك، مع الحرص على ألا تكثر من العطر.

8. قم بفرك كمية قليلة من العطر على منطقة باطن الركبتيك أو الجزء الداخلي منها.

9. قم بوضع القليل من العطر على الجزء الداخلي من المرفقين. رشة واحدة على كل مرفق تكفي.

10. احرص على ألا تبالغ في كمية العطر الذي تضعه على كل منطقة لأن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية.

11. لا تهمل وضع العطر على رقبتك ومعصميك. ولكي تتجنب المبالغة في استخدام العطر، قم بالرش عدة مرات في الهواء، وامش خلال الرذاذ.

12. إذا كنت تستخدم عطرًا لا تعرف مدى تطايره أو انتشار رائحته، ضعه أولا على قطعة من القطن، ثم استخدم القطعة في مسح المناطق التي ترغب في تعطيرها من جسدك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لازم أشتري زجاجة كاملة من العطر لكل سهرة لتغطية هذة المناطق كلها ههههههه
شكرا ع الموضوع يا رانيا 
:flowers:*


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

طيب تصدقو انى غلطانة
هش ياض انت وهو من التويبك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> الحاجات دي البنات اللي تعمل بيها  وتديها وقتها
> انما الشباب هيعمل كل ده ههههههه
> اخرو يستحم بالعطر اللي من غير رشاش
> ...


ياريتنى كنت سمعت كلامك يابنتى:t19::t19: انا غلطانة غلطانة
هههههههههههههههههه
نورنتى ياهارتى


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام اعمل كل دة  ?
> 
> بصي هقولك بستخدم البيرفيم ازاي
> بشتري الازازة
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه احياة النبى انت رايق وعثل:fun_lol:
.ماشى ياكيرو براحتك
بس انت الخوسران يا معلمى:smil15:


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مش قولتلك يا رانيا
> هههههههه


انا اللى جبتة لنفسى:t19:
ههههههههههههههه
رجالة مش بتفهم ف عالم الروايح وفؤايدها الفاظوعة نقول اية يابنى:fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> لازم أشتري زجاجة كاملة من العطر لكل سهرة لتغطية هذة المناطق كلها ههههههه
> شكرا ع الموضوع يا رانيا
> :flowers:*


ههههههههههههههههه الله لزوم الروشنة يابنى:smil15:
نورت ياعم رومان:t17:


----------



## تـ+ـونى (24 يناير 2012)

أنا رائى إننا نشرب قزازة العطر كلها 
فلما الواحد يعرق 
يطلع العرق بالريحه اللى هو شربها

شكرا رانيا
​


----------



## rania79 (24 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه تصدق فكرة حلوة يعم تونى
يالا جربوها يا شباب ع ضمانة نوكيا اقصد تونى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## تـ+ـونى (24 يناير 2012)

وكمان جايبه صورة واحد بيرسم دقنه 
بحساب المثلثات ومسطره حرف T 
والواحد مابيصدق يحلق فى دقيقة ​


----------



## magedrn (25 يناير 2012)

اعمل دا كله علشان يدوم العطر 
طب ما انا عندى فكرة اسهل من كدا بكتير انا اخد معايا ازازة من البرفان بيتاعى 
صغيرة فى جيبى وارش منها كل شوية بدل العذاب دا كله


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

*لا بجد هو من أمتي البيرفيم بيترش علي المناطق الداخلية من الجسم وعلي الجسم مباشرة ؟*
*الا لما الواحد بيكون حالق دقنه *
*أنا أعرف ان مزيل العرق زي - axe , 24 hours - هو ال بيترش علي الجلد مباشرة بعد الشاور ..... والبيرفيم قبل الطلعة مباشرة  .... صوح كلامي والا لسة صعيد مصر مقصر عليا*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا بجد هو من أمتي البيرفيم بيترش علي المناطق الداخلية من الجسم وعلي الجسم مباشرة ؟*
> *الا لما الواحد بيكون حالق دقنه *
> *أنا أعرف ان مزيل العرق زي - axe , 24 hours - هو ال بيترش علي الجلد مباشرة بعد الشاور ..... والبيرفيم قبل الطلعة مباشرة  .... صوح كلامي والا لسة صعيد مصر مقصر عليا*​


لا لا لا حاسب مالة بقى صعيد مصر ؟؟
هو كل عيوب عندكو هترمو بلاكم علينا لا احنا متقدمين جداا


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا لا لا حاسب مالة بقى صعيد مصر ؟؟
> هو كل عيوب عندكو هترمو بلاكم علينا لا احنا متقدمين جداا


*يا ستي ده أنتوا الخير والبركة *
*ده من غيركم أزاي هنعيش يعني ..... *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> طيب تصدقو انى غلطانة
> هش ياض انت وهو من التويبك
> ههههههههههههههههه


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> 8. قم بفرك كمية قليلة من العطر على منطقة *باطن الركبتيك* أو الجزء الداخلي منها.


*باطن الركبتين ده أية ؟؟؟*
*لهو انا رايح سهرة والا رايح أسلك باكبورت ؟؟؟*:new6:



> إذا كنت تستخدم عطرًا لا تعرف مدى تطايره أو انتشار رائحته، *ضعه أولا على قطعة من القطن،* ثم استخدم القطعة في مسح المناطق


 :new6::new6: *على قطنة ؟؟!!* *لية يابنتى ؟*
*لهو انا رايح أقابل ( الداكتورة) ؟؟؟؟*:new6::new6:

*ههههههههه شوية غتاتة على رانيا ع الصبح *


----------



## Basilius (25 يناير 2012)

طيب ما ممكن نختصر الحكايه دي كلها 
ونعمل ايه 
نحط شويه جلسرين على البارفان 
ونسيبه شويه


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> وكمان جايبه صورة واحد بيرسم دقنه
> بحساب المثلثات ومسطره حرف T
> والواحد مابيصدق يحلق فى دقيقة ​


هههههههههههههههه
حقك علبا يامعلم انا غلطااانة:t19::fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> اعمل دا كله علشان يدوم العطر
> طب ما انا عندى فكرة اسهل من كدا بكتير انا اخد معايا ازازة من البرفان بيتاعى
> صغيرة فى جيبى وارش منها كل شوية بدل العذاب دا كله


يافضحتى وتطلع ترش ف الخباثة ولا اية؟:t17:
هههههههههههههه
ومالو ياعم ازاازتك وانت حر فيها:smil15:


----------



## marcelino (25 يناير 2012)

اكيد بتهرجوا ​


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *لا بجد هو من أمتي البيرفيم بيترش علي المناطق الداخلية من الجسم وعلي الجسم مباشرة ؟*
> *الا لما الواحد بيكون حالق دقنه *
> *أنا أعرف ان مزيل العرق زي - axe , 24 hours - هو ال بيترش علي الجلد مباشرة بعد الشاور ..... والبيرفيم قبل الطلعة مباشرة  .... صوح كلامي والا لسة صعيد مصر مقصر عليا*​


لا كلامك صح ومالهم بس الصعايدة ياعم تونى اجدع ناس والنعمة
هههههههههههههههه
بس الحوار كلو عشان برفانك يدوم فيك:new6:


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *باطن الركبتين ده أية ؟؟؟*
> *لهو انا رايح سهرة والا رايح أسلك باكبورت ؟؟؟*:new6:
> :new6::new6: *على قطنة ؟؟!!* *لية يابنتى ؟*
> *لهو انا رايح أقابل ( الداكتورة) ؟؟؟؟*:new6::new6:
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه تفكيرك كلو ف بتوع الطب يا عوبد
ماشى ياعمى غلس ولا يهزك:fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

Basilius قال:


> طيب ما ممكن نختصر الحكايه دي كلها
> ونعمل ايه
> نحط شويه جلسرين على البارفان
> ونسيبه شويه


اها بالظبط كدة


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:​


:boxing::boxing::boxing:
:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> اكيد بتهرجوا ​


عليا النعمة انا كرهت التويبك دة:fun_lol:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (25 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> يافضحتى وتطلع ترش ف الخباثة ولا اية؟:t17:
> هههههههههههههه
> ومالو ياعم ازاازتك وانت حر فيها:smil15:


هههههههههههههههههه فى الخباثة خباثة مش مشكلة 
مش احسن من العذاب دا كله


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه فى الخباثة خباثة مش مشكلة
> مش احسن من العذاب دا كله


ههههههههههههههههه ماشى ياعم ماجد


----------



## Basilius (25 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اها بالظبط كدة


بأمانه بتكلم بجد 
الجلسرين مثبت ومثقل للعطور


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

ايون مهو ف التويبك بيقول انك تحط فازلين
مش دة زى الجلسرين ؟


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> لا كلامك صح ومالهم بس الصعايدة ياعم تونى اجدع ناس والنعمة
> هههههههههههههههه
> بس الحوار كلو عشان برفانك يدوم فيك:new6:


 
*انا مش أسمي توني :boxing:*
*وأنا برفاني صحاب ... مش تقلقي :new6:*​


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههه توين تووووووووووين
غلطة كيبورد ع ضعف نظر يامعلمى
ربنا يخاليكم لبعض
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههه توين تووووووووووين
> غلطة كيبورد ع ضعف نظر يامعلمى
> ربنا يخاليكم لبعض
> ههههههههههههه


*يخلي مين لمين ؟*
*يا بنتي أنا مازلت أعزب وأعول .... وأحيا علي ذكريات جميلة :beee:*​


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه ديما فهمنى صح كدة
اقصد لبرفانك ياموعلم


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ديما فهمنى صح كدة
> اقصد لبرفانك ياموعلم


*طويب :t33:*
*بس بلاش تدعي أوي .... أنا بغيره كتير *
*حسب الأسبشيالات الموجودة في السوق :yahoo:*​


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

هههههههههههههههه ياعم ياعم ماشية معاك اهى اخر حلاوة
هات رشة
اوع تكون بتحط كالولينا 55555 
لوووووووووول


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه ياعم ياعم ماشية معاك اهى اخر حلاوة
> هات رشة
> اوع تكون بتحط كالولينا 55555
> لوووووووووول


 
*مش عندنا منها .... خسارة :ranting:*​


----------



## rania79 (26 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه ولا تمارا طيب؟
لوووول


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2012)

طب وليه يعزبوا نفسهم ما ميحطوش افضل واسهل
ههههههههههههههههه
موضزع لذيذ يا رانيا


----------



## rania79 (27 يناير 2012)

تصدقى صح كلامك يا ميرو
ههههههههههههه
بلا وجع قلب
نورنتى يهارتى


----------



## فادي الكلداني (27 يناير 2012)

​







​ 
​والوله داه بيشتمني بسروا!!
​​ايه داه يا شيخة رنوش ايه داه

انا حقولك على وصفة بالعراقي ...عشان تتعلمي من عندنا نحن زمان كنا بنجيب العطر من جبال شمال العراق ...المسك والعنبر وغيروا وغيروا...بس منهم لله الامريكان ...لاخلوا علينا عطر ولا زفت!! ههههههه

انا اكوللكم على فد شي تسووه يا شباب حتى تطلع ريحتكم حلوة...اول شي تجيبين ماي ورد من اقرب محل عطارة موجودة بالشورجة ابغداد ...ومن تلكين هذه الشوشة تجيبين وياها شوية عنبة من حسين ابو الجنبر ...واذا ما لكيتي يم حسين راح تروحين للدربونة الي وراه وتلكين يم قاسم ابو الكص فد شي مرتب ...يعني نفس الفلافل الي يسووها يمنا بالموصل ابد نفس الشي....واذا فهمتي شي يا احلى رنوش ...راح اكطع ايدي..


شكرا للموضع يا رنوش
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




طب انا بقول اروح انام احسن
هو موضوع باين من اوله يا رانيا
شلل في اوله وشلل في اخره ياختي
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (27 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> ​
> ​والوله داه بيشتمني بسروا!!
> ​ايه داه يا شيخة رنوش ايه داه
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى انت يا فدود
اقطع ايدك ياخويا لانى مو فهمت حرف اساسا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (27 يناير 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب انا بقول اروح انام احسن
> هو موضوع باين من اوله يا رانيا
> شلل في اوله وشلل في اخره ياختي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههههه مش كدة يا مرمورة؟
انا الحق عليا اللى عايزاهم يمشو مفوحين برفان وكالوينا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 يناير 2012)

*يا فادي انتة گاعد تسولفلها على الدرابين و أبو الگص هههههه , ها رنوش لگفتيها لو ما طخّت ؟؟؟ هههههههه *


----------



## rania79 (27 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه الله عليك يارومان وانت بتكلم بالطلاسم كدة ياجدع
هههههههههه اخدهم كوبى وباست ع جوجول ولا اعمل فيكم اية يا عراقيين؟


----------

